# La más deseada (desear)



## mayo_fer27

Buen día,

Busco una palabra o frase (en francés) que describa a una mujer que es admirada y deseada por muchos hombres con una connotación positiva.

Ej. Mónica es la chica más deseada del colegio.

Sé que se puede traducir la frase anterior de manera literal al francés pero me gustaría saber si existe alguna palabra o frase que describa lo anterior.

Si requieren más información de mi parte háganlo saber.

Gracias
mayo_fer27


----------



## Fred-erique

la fille la plus convoitée....


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sería "la plus désirable".

Otra opción: la plus attrayante,  séduisante, attirante, ...


----------



## mayo_fer27

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Viobi

Coincido con Fred-erique.

Lo que dice Tina es diferente, es un juicio personal: "la plus désirable": Mónica es la que a mí me gusta más (pero quizá no gusta a los demás.)
mientras que "la plus convoitée" es la chica cuyos admiradores son más numerosos (pero quizá a mí no me gusta.)


----------



## mayo_fer27

¡Genial!

Si, me quedo con "la plus convoitée" porque me da la idea de que una cantidad grande de hombres la desea.

Gracias a  todos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pues no estoy muy convencida de que "convoitée" sea lo mejor. Incluye la idea de posesión ansiosamente anhelada  y de allí la idea de deseo sexual. En plan cazador. Me resulta algo malsano, pero quizás solo sea una visión poco lúcida por mi parte...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mayo_fer27

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues no estoy muy convencida de que "convoitée" sea lo mejor. Incluye la idea de posesión ansiosamente anhelada  y de allí la idea de deseo sexual. En plan cazador. Me resulta algo malsano, pero quizás solo sea una visión poco lúcida por mi parte...
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




Hola Gévy,

Me resulta interesante tu respuesta por lo que dices que te resulta malsano. 

¿Qué propondrías para dejar de lado la connotación sexual?

Agradezco su tiempo y su ayuda
mayo_fer27


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonjour,

- la plus cotée / prisée / c'est celle qui a le plus la cote

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marie3933

Cintia&Martine said:


> c'est celle qui a le plus la cote  Génial !


Moi non plus, je n'aime pas "convoitée". On convoite normalement des objets (tandis que l'on "désire" quelqu'un).


----------



## Viobi

Marie3933 said:


> Moi non plus, je n'aime pas "convoitée". On convoite normalement des objets.



Une femme peut parfaitement être convoitée, aucun problème là-dessus. C'est un registre (vaguement) soutenu, c'est un brin désuet, mais ça fonctionne. Effectivement, il y a l'idée de recherche de possession, donc de sexe (et éventuellement de mariage: les garspeuvent très bien la convoiter en tant que trophée à leur tableau de chasse).  Mais c'est aussi le cas du "deseada" de départ, non?

Avoir la cote marche très bien dans un registre familier, sinon pas possible.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como *Tina*, yo también creo que hay que traducir *deseada *por *désirable*. 

La argumentación de *Viobi*:"...es diferente, es un juicio personal...", es también aplicable a la versión en español.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

La plus enviée ? Ce verbe aurait l'avantage de signifier à la fois envidiar y desear (una mujer).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Viobi

Je ne crois vraiment pas qu'envier puisse signifier désirer... Envier, c'est jalouser.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Viobi,

Ce n'est sans doute pas l'usage le plus habituel, mais...



> − _En partic._ _Envier une femme._ La désirer. _Il enviait une femme dont la possession était impossible _(Huysmans, _Là-bas,_t. 1, 1891, p. 150).
> CNRTL


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Viobi

Merci pour ma culture, Gévy.
Jamais rencontré cette acception jusqu'à aujourd'hui (même si on dit couramment dans ce sens _avoir envie de qqn_). Je crains de ne pas être la seule, et que du coup la phrase soit mal comprise, interprétée comme "tout le monde aimerait être à sa place (parce qu'elle a de bonnes notes, des parents pleins aux as qui lui offrent une garde-robe d'enfer, ou que sais-je), et du coup, elle n'a pas d'amis". Alors que l'idée, c'est précisément, au contraire, qu'elle est populaire (si l'interprétation de _deseada _n'est pas sexuelle) ou que tous les gars rêvent de sortir avec elle.


----------



## Paquita

recherchée ????



> *2.* [En parlant de qqn] Que l'on aime, cherche à connaître, à fréquenter, à recevoir:CNRTL



????


----------



## Fred-erique

Moi je continue à penser que convoitée est ici le terme le plus adéquat pour reprendre la même idée et ambiguïté que deseada.... cela peut être qu'elle est désirable, que tous veulent sortir avec elle ou bien que tous la veulent dans leur groupe, leur association... et cela a bien une connotation positive comme recherché


----------



## Viobi

Fred-erique said:


> Moi je continue à penser que convoitée est ici le terme le plus adéquat pour reprendre la même idée et ambiguïté que deseada.... cela peut être qu'elle est désirable, que tous veulent sortir avec elle ou bien que tous la veulent dans leur groupe, leur association... et cela a bien une connotation positive comme recherché


----------

